# Insulation around old brick fireplace



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Nothing at this point. You need to bring in a Chimney cleaner to inspect if it is even worth salvaging. You may not like their inspection report.

Personally I would not start this without money and a plan.


----------



## dannyn (May 5, 2014)

What do you mean? There's nothing wrong with it. I just removed the stone that was covering it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dannyn said:


> What do you mean? There's nothing wrong with it. I just removed the stone that was covering it.


That is not what the picture shows. That fireplace is beyond its time.


----------



## dannyn (May 5, 2014)

No. The Fireplace Is Fine. My Question was Regarding Insulation...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Nothing you can do at this point with insulation. You need to have that fireplace looked at by someone. The whole thing speaks volumes of not being properly built from the beginning.

How old is this house that the unit is in?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't mind Gregzoll, he has no idea what he's talking about, and aparently has never seen what's behind a conventional FP veneer. That's fairly typical construction for that era.

I would have some concern about the framing being that close to the FP & chimney though, current code calls for 2" minimum clearance on interior spaces, such as this......


----------



## dannyn (May 5, 2014)

Thanks jomama45.

The framing is the original framing. I didn't add anything to it. There is maybe a 1" space between the frame and chimmey. I am planning on adding some metal studs so that I can add the concrete backerboards.

Should I just not add insulation since there was nothing in there in the first place?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure it looks that great to me either but I am not a mason. I can't imagine that I would benefit from some tucking of the mortar joints and general spit and polish.

In terms of the insulation, Rock Wool is your best bet here.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Where i work they use ceramic insulation in the 1700 degree furnaces


----------

